# 2002 dodge 3500 quad cab 4x4 duelly....radio



## hooey rebel (Mar 25, 2010)

I took out the stock radio, which was working just fine, and wanted to put a new kenwood head deck in. well the kenwood would turn on but no sound.:4-dontkno soo i ohmed out the wireing harness for the kenwood and for the converson ,which goes from stock to the kenwood, both were fine.... now im lost frusterated and dont know wat to do........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

factory amplifier. need to bypass or integrate.easy way to check is to take a 12v cordless drill battery and find two of the speakers wires where the deck is. Touch the + to+ and - to - and if the speakers do not make a "pop" sound there is a factory amp inline.


----------



## hooey rebel (Mar 25, 2010)

awww i totaly did that .... makes sense..... so how do i bypass with out rewiring the whole thing


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

get the proper wire adapter for your truck which is metra 70-1818


----------

